# KVM - FreeBSD Guest



## kabe (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to run FreeBSD as a guest on KVM (Ubuntu). I am wanting to try to mount a folder using the Filesystem config but I can't seem to find anything that definitively says that FreeBSD supports 9p mounts. If you run the mount command it says "Operation not supported by device"


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2016)

As far as I know this is only supported on Linux guests.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 1, 2016)

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-virtualization/2014-April/thread.html#2435


----------

